# DIY Loss Proof Kayak Anchor. Small boats too



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I think the pics show all you need to know.

You will need about 3' of copper ground wire. (Size #2 I think)

1-1/4" PVC Pipe cap
6" or so of 1-1/4" PVC Pipe.

Mix sand and epoxy and pack in the pipe after final assembly.


If you get hung, a strong pull will straighten out the hooks to release the anchor. Bend it back into shape by hand.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, step up to 4" PVC and concrete, you have a reasonable wreck anchor for a larger boat. I might have to give that a shot.


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow, thats a great idea.. Thanks for sharing that with us.


----------

